# Steel City Tools



## Nancy Laird (May 7, 2007)

*SMOKING DEALS on Steel City Tools*

Woodworker's Supply has smokin deals on the following:

Steel City Tool Works
35623 10" Deluxe Table Saw w/ 50" Industrial Fence - $1,199.99
35690 10" Deluxe Table Saw w/30" Industrial Fence - $1,149.99
35630 10" Titanium Deluxe Table Saw w/50" Industrial Fence - $1,349.99
35700 10" Titanium Deluxe Table Saw w/30" Industrial Fence - $1,299.99
40600 6" Industrial Parallelogram Jointer - $699.99
55210 16" x 32" Drum Sander - $699.99
65100 1-Speed Air Cleaner - $199.99
35626 10" Industrial Table Saw - $1,799.99

Go to www.woodworker.com


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 31, 2018)

*steel city band saw*

I obtained a steel city model 20250 band saw that does not have a motor run capacitor in it. Does anybody have one that could give me the specs for the capacitor? 

Thanks


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*dead thread revived*

stop> read the date> thread is 11 years old> nothing is current!
Do not respond!


----------



## johnep (Apr 12, 2007)

I used to like Nancy's posts, thought she had come back after long absence.
johnep


----------



## canarywood1 (Jun 9, 2016)

Steel City has been out of business for quite some time.


----------



## FrankC (Aug 24, 2012)

The way I see it the post was revived in hopes of getting a capacitor number off a motor on an existing tool, hopefully someone has that saw and can give some useful advice.


----------



## WeebyWoodWorker (Jun 11, 2017)

FrankC said:


> The way I see it the post was revived in hopes of getting a capacitor number off a motor on an existing tool, hopefully someone has that saw and can give some useful advice.



Thing is the OP probably should have made a new thread instead of bringing this one back.


----------



## FrankC (Aug 24, 2012)

WeebyWoodWorker said:


> Thing is the OP probably should have made a new thread instead of bringing this one back.


He didn't, so either reply to his request or ignore it, seems logical to me.:smile2:


----------



## TimPa (Jan 27, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> I obtained a steel city model 20250 band saw that does not have a motor run capacitor in it. Does anybody have one that could give me the specs for the capacitor?
> 
> Thanks


can you provide the information off the motor nameplate?


relax guys, it is his first post...


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> I obtained a steel city model 20250 band saw that does not have a motor run capacitor in it. Does anybody have one that could give me the specs for the capacitor?
> 
> Thanks


A capacitor is a capacitor. It doesn't have to be a Steel City part. Take the motor to a motor repair shop. They will know the right capacitor to fit that motor.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 31, 2018)

apologies it's a model #50250. 240 vac, 10.8 amp, 60 hz, ph1, 2 hp, 1720 rpm


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 31, 2018)

Did that they wanted $100 an hour to fit proper capacitor.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Did that they wanted $100 an hour to fit proper capacitor.


Dang, if I took a motor into my shop they would just look at the motor and go pull a capacitor off the shelf and only charge me for the capacitor as though I told them the model I needed. 

The model 50250, is that the model of the motor or the saw? We could use the make and model of the motor.


----------



## TimPa (Jan 27, 2010)

just checking. how do you know it is a run cap? is there a start cap? how many wires are sticking out, 2?


is that a steel city name plate?


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Cheaper than a new motor?*

Probably cheaper than a new motor. While you were there, why didn't you just purchase the cap and wire in in yourself? It wouldn't take a hour to have them wire it, unless they have a $100 minimum, which is outrageous! JMO.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 31, 2018)

*steel city parts*

Thanks for all the input. After a more extensive search Steel City is alive and well in Canada. They told me what I needed to know, and purchased one from Amazon for $9. The website is www.steelcitymachines.ca for anybody that owns one.


----------



## canarywood1 (Jun 9, 2016)

Not the same Steel city we knew, somebody up there bought the name, and everything is in French.


----------



## FrankC (Aug 24, 2012)

canarywood1 said:


> Not the same Steel city we knew, somebody up there bought the name, and everything is in French.


Look in top right corner and check "English", one of the joys of living in a bilingual country. :smile2:


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Enough already.....*

http://www.woodworkersjournal.com/steel-city-tools-closes-shop/

http://www.woodworkingsourcer.com/r5/showkiosk.asp?listing_id=4400576

http://www.finewoodworking.com/2015/04/16/steel-city-tool-works-ceases-operations


----------

